# Aeria Games Titel



## Sarias (4. September 2018)

Hallochen,

ich ahbe meine Windows ISO so angepasst das der internet explorer Komplett entfernt wurde. 
Ein nach Installieren ist auch nicht mehr möglich. 
Bisher hatte ichd amit auch kein problem. 

Ich bin aber auf die idee gekommen mal wieder ein altes Spiel (Aura Kingdom) von Ariea Games zu Spielen.
Der Launcher Startet problemlos und auch Update new sowie updates werden richtig Installiert udn angezeigt.
Sobald ich aber auf Start klcike, würde sich ein fenster öffnen welches scheinbar, weiß der Teufel was die herren und damen dazu verleitet hat für Login nötig ist udn mit dem internet Explorer zusammen arbeitet. 
Welchen wie ja schon erklärt ich aber komplett entfernt habe und auch eine Nachinstallation nicht möglich ist. 

Entfernt habe ich den Müll weil man ihn nciht braucht und so oder so Sicherheitsprobleme beeinhaltet. 
Jetzt die Quiz frage des jahrunderts... kann man diesen blöden Launchern irgendwie dennoch einen anderern Brwoser zuweisen? 
Weiß sowieso nciht was das mit dem Internet Explorer soll, jeder Launcher hat eine Internes Login ohne auf webbrowser zugreifen zu müssen. Aber ausnahmen (wie nervig diese auch sein mögen), bestätigen ja die Regel. 

Weitergehen dazu wollte ich den Support von dort Kontaktieren. Allerdings wird man dann auf Gamigo verwiesen (weil die sihc ja gegenseitig irgendwann aufgekauft haben oder so) und ich habe bis heute noch keine Antwort. 
Ich hatte vor ungefähr vor einer Woche hin geschrieben. 

Als ich jetzt irgendwie durch suche über Google doch in ein Forum von Aura Kingdom gekommen bin, musste ich mich extra registriern da mein login von der Hauptseite ja nimemr zählt... das problem bei der anmeldung ist aber, das es wohl von hand kontrolliert wird wer sich da anmeldet (ist auch neu). Demnach dauert es tausend jahre bis ich mich wohl dort Persönlich im Forum Melden und Beschweren kann. 

Ich habe über Google keine Lösung gefudnen. Und über Hexeditor auch nirgens eine möglichkeit gefunden zu erkennen wo nun das Problem genau liegt (spezielle dateien abfrage oder sowas) oder ob man darüber den Browser ändern könnte (was auch nicht geht da nirgens Internet Explorer auftaucht. 

Vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand einen geheim trick etwa über Verknüpfung eigenschaften  dateipfad mit irgend einem eintrag da hinter z.B. -Firefox. 

Ich bin eigentrlich weniger gewillt extra dafür auf ein gut Konfiguriertes ystem zu verzichten.


----------



## shorty1990 (4. September 2018)

Das ist ganz einfach! Entferne nicht den Internet Explorer. Manche Programme nutzen Bestandteile des Internet Explorers. Durch das Entfernen des Internet Explorers hast du auch warscheinlich die Bestandteile entfernt die von manchen Programmen zwingend benötigt werden. Du kannst halt nicht erwarten das Software ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, wenn du nicht dafür sorgst das die nötigen Programmabhängigkeiten verfügbar sind. Installierst du ein Computerspiel verzichtest aber auf die nötige DirecX Runtime wird es halt auch nicht laufen. Ich persönlich sehe auch ehrlich absolut keinen Sinn darin eine solch verzahne "Systemsoftware" wie den IE aus einer Installation komplett herrauszunehmen. Klar Sicherheitsprobleme gibts beim IE mehr als genug. Aber dann nutze ihn doch einfach nicht. Ich empfehle dir einfach dein OS nochmal sauber mit allen vorgesehenen Bestandteilen zu installieren. Je nach dem welche Software du später noch nutzt kann das sonst noch mehr unschöne Probleme mit sich bringen.


----------



## Sarias (4. September 2018)

Sorry... ich glaube sehr wohl zu wissen was ich hier tue. Sonst würde ich es nicht tun. 

Das der Internet Explorer fehlt schadet dem ganzen System überhaupt nciht! Auch wenn es noch so fest integriert ist. 
Der Grund? Weil Der Explorer weg ist und nicht wichtig benötigte daten davon. 

Das Aktuelle problem liegt nur daran das der Brwoser als solches gebraucht wird, was am Verkorksten Launcher System von Aeria Liegt. 
Kien anderes Programm oder keien andere Anwendung, sei Render Programme, Streming programme, Spiele etc. ist davon betroffen.

Es sind nicht mal die Aeria Games spiele selbst betroffen sondern nur der verblödete Launcher, über welchen man sich ja einloggen muss. 
Und dieses Einloggen, geht halt nur über den Brwoser selbst.

Darüber hinaus ist mein System absolut Sauber.
Dabei ist es egal ob ich meine Angepasste ISO nutze, oder das was Microsoft von sich aus rein bastelt. 
Der Grund dafür liegt darin, das ich immer alles so mache das es Clean ist. 

Ändeert aber ncihts am hauptproblem. Und auch ncihts daran das alles andere Funktioniert. Und zwar Problemlos.
Darüber hinaus teste ich jede Iso die ich erstelle einige Stunden oder auch Tage (je nach umfang) über Virtuelle Maschiene. 

Ich weiß alöso sehr wohl wo mein Augenmerkt hingeht udn wie weit ich gehen kann. 
Und da ich bei Standard Installationen von microsoft eh aufräume, habe ich halt die Iso so erstellt wo das alles schon beeinhaltet ist. Mit Internet Explorer ging aaber auf die Art noch etwas Agressiver und genauer bei der entfernung.

Was aber imemrnoch keine Probleme macht. Das einzige problem was ich halt jetzt habe ist, dass ich keine Spiele ovn Aeria games spielen kann, solange wie der IE Nicht drauf ist, da ein anmelden Unmöglich wird. 

Dazu jetzt mal zwei beispiel bilder
Das erste zeigt den Launcher, wenn ich Ihn Starte.
Das zweite was passiert wenn ich auf Start drücke und dann das Einlogg fenster erscheinen sollte.
(Was bei Aeria meist in einem Seperaten fenster aufgeht). In dem fall kommt aber halt nur das was auf dem zweiten bild zu sehen ist.

Bei Aura Kingdom sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## shorty1990 (5. September 2018)

Sarias schrieb:


> Sorry... ich glaube sehr wohl zu wissen was ich hier tue. Sonst würde ich es nicht tun.


Warum machst du denn hier einen Thread auf?




Sarias schrieb:


> Das Aktuelle problem liegt nur daran das der Brwoser als solches gebraucht wird, was am Verkorksten Launcher System von Aeria Liegt.


Du beantwortest dir deine initiale Frage und Lösung deines Problems gerade selbst.




Sarias schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus teste ich jede Iso die ich erstelle einige Stunden oder auch Tage (je nach umfang) über Virtuelle Maschiene.


Anscheinend hast du nicht richtig oder genau genug getestet, sonst währe das ja aufgefalen da nunmal nicht alles läuft oder?




Sarias schrieb:


> Ich weiß alöso sehr wohl wo mein Augenmerkt hingeht udn wie weit ich gehen kann.


Anscheinend ja nicht sonst hättest du diese Problematik mit dem Launcher schon zuvor erfasst und gegebenenfalls den IE daufgelassen oder dich damit abgefunden dass nunmal nicht jede Software funktioniert.




Sarias schrieb:


> Was aber imemrnoch keine Probleme macht. Das einzige problem was ich halt jetzt habe ist, dass ich keine Spiele ovn Aeria games spielen kann, solange wie der IE Nicht drauf ist, da ein anmelden Unmöglich wird.




Und schon wieder beantwortest du dir die Lösung deines Problemes selbst. Wie ich schon zuvor geschrieben habe. Du kannst nicht erwarten das eine Software sauber läuft wenn du ihr die zur Funktionalität notwendigen Abhängigkeiten unter der Nase weg nimmst.
Mehr ist dazu eigentlich auch nicht zu sagen.




Nun nochmal zusammengefasst:


Du bastelst dir eine Custom Installation eines Windows OS und entfernst hier Software die als Abhängigkeit für andere Software dienen kann.
Die genannte Software läuft nun nicht wie erwartet da die Abhängigkeiten fehlen. Dir wird empfholen diese Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen. 
Du weigerst dich allerdings warum auch immer das zu machen.


Dazu sage ich nur eins:
Nimm meinen Tipp an oder nicht und lebe ohne deinen Launcher!


----------



## Sarias (5. September 2018)

Auf einer Virtuellen Maschiene ist es Unmöglich spiele zu Testen.
Aeria Games habe ich jahre Lang ignoriert und wollte nun wieder in einige Spiele rein schauen, daher ist ja erst aufgefallen wie verkorkst der Launcher ist. 

Meine frage hier war nicht wieder zurück auf Windows Original system zu Flaschen damit man den Internet Explorer hat. Sondern ob es eine Alternative gibt, um das einloggen beim Launcher zu gewährleisten. Etwa eine .bat datei die den Launcher Startet und hinterlgeten Username/PW automatisch einsetzt. Oder ob es einen anderen Trick gibt, dem Launcher beizubringen das er einen anderen Browser nimmt. 

Also daher verstehe ich nciht warum wir hier stundenlang über den internet Explorer oder Windows als solches Reden. 
Wäre mir der Fehler nicht bekannt, der mein problem darstellt, hätte ich nciht nach alternativen möglichkeiten gefragt.

Das Problem ist nur das ich nciht wirklich gut in Programmierung bin bin, und daher auch keine große ahnung davon habe wie eine eventuelle .bat aussehen könnte. Oder ob es sinn macht eine kleine .exe zu schreiben die was ersetzt dazu bräuchte ich ja dann nur einen Compiler. 

Das heißt, ich suche hier ganz klar nach alternativ möglichkeiten das problem mit Internet Explorer zu umgehen. Nicht mehr undnicht weniger. 
entweder es gibt dafür ein JA! es geht! oder eben ein NEIN! es geht nicht. 

Wie du selbst festgestellt hast, ist mir ja mein Problem und die lösung dazu bekannt. Aber den internt explorer holeich mir sicher nciht zurück.
______________________________
ALso .bat oder .exe datei stelle ich mir so vor:

Launcher start 
/user/pw eingabe (also im launcher danns chon automatisch)
Gamestart.


----------



## JoinRise (5. September 2018)

Nein geht nicht. Der IE wird gebraucht.


----------



## Sarias (5. September 2018)

Kurz schmerzlos xD Danke. ^^ mehr wollte ich auch nicht wnen nciht mehr geht. xD


----------

